# Bad news for Harmon Products



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Samsung just bought Harmon , so i am expecting Digitech and alot of other products to take a dive, i am not a big fan of Samsung, as you can tell.. here is the post.

Samsung buys Harman in a massive $8 billion deal, gets access to Harman-Kardon and JBL brands

*Brands*

AKG Acoustics - microphone/headphones
AMX - video switching and control devices
Bang & Olufsen Automotive
Becker - car infotainment
BSS Audio - signal processing
Crown International - pro amplifiers
dbx Professional Products - signal processors
DigiTech - guitar products
HardWire - guitar pedals
HiQnet - audio digital network, based on Ethernet
harman/kardon - home/car audio
Infinity - home/car speakers
JBL - home/car speakers & amplifiers, professional speakers
Lexicon - digital processing
Mark Levinson Audio Systems - home/car audio
Martin Professional - stage and architectural lighting and effects fixtures
Revel - home speakers
Selenium - home, car and professional speakers, amplifiers, sound tables/mixers
Soundcraft - mixing consoles
Studer - mixing consoles


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Soon the world is going to be all Behringer and Samsung. AKG... DBX... LEXICON


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Is Digitech a prestigious brand though? I kind of think they fit perfectly with what Samsung does (cheap electronics).


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I heard this news on the radio while eating breakfast today.

Does this mean that Digitech pedals are going to burst into flames now? Or was Samsung merely trying to buy the non-flammable branding of those other companies?

If I'm not mistaken, wasn't Kaman Industries (who owned Ovation guitars) bought by Harmon some years back? And Harmon also bought the company that stared out in Victoria as IVL, making the Pitchrider IVL Audio - Product History


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Lord-Humongous said:


> Is Digitech a prestigious brand though? I kind of think they fit perfectly with what Samsung does (cheap electronics).


Prestigious brand, you mean like Axe fx, or Kemper...or boutique , if so, no they are not ,but not everybody has the money for these units, so they buy, roland products, line 6, Digitech products, these products do not have to be prestigious, many guitar players use boss pedals on there pedal boards.
My Digitech floor board is all metal and built very well , Line 6 made a few poorly made pedal boards out of plastic with plastic foot switches,for there spider amps , but they got better with the pod hd boards and now that Yamaha has bought them out, they now have the Helix, which is quite a high end product and the Amplifi products.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

mhammer said:


> And Harmon also bought the company that stared out in Victoria as IVL, making the Pitchrider IVL Audio - Product History


I'm pretty sure that Harman/Digitech only licensed the IVL pitch shifting technology in some of their products (some of which I believe were actually manufactured in Canada by IVL like the IPS33B and the original Whammy).


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

I love my Soundcraft and AKG hardware. . .


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Interesting. I always liked Harman and JBL stuff....not high end gear, but good enough for me...and better than the usual Sony HTIB stuff.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It pays for these companies to buy out other brands as they cut out a lot of the cost of clerical work by using their existing structure to do what these companies were doing by the use of their employees. They usually tell the staff there won't be any layoffs or very few and withing a year or two there are often huge job losses. We need to remember these companies are not in business to make products, they are in business to make money.

I found it interesting to find out how many companies were owned by Harman.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> It pays for these companies to buy out other brands as they cut out a lot of the cost of clerical work by using their existing structure to do what these companies were doing by the use of their employees. They usually tell the staff there won't be any layoffs or very few and withing a year or two there are often huge job losses. We need to remember these companies are not in business to make products, they are in business to make money.
> 
> I found it interesting to find out how many companies were owned by Harman.


You might find it also interesting the companies Samsung is involved in, From ship building to life insurance.
Samsung - Wikipedia


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Rick31797 said:


> You might find it also interesting the companies Samsung is involved in, From ship building to life insurance.
> Samsung - Wikipedia


Yes, they are now a huge conglomerate. There are less and less stand along companies as was the norm 50 years ago.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Now when people say "That guitar player was on fire last night" they will mean it in a literal sense.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Do you guys think Samsung will actually do anything with Digitech etc?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Budda said:


> Do you guys think Samsung will actually do anything with Digitech etc?


No, wouldn't surprise me if they spun them off and sold them. they don't fit in with "their core values" which is stock market slang for " we don't know what the fuck theyre doing and if theyre any good or not, so lets sell them before something goes wrong that we cant fix".


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Financial commentator this morning suggested that Samsung wanted to move into automotive electronics more,and Harmon was generally big into that. We know Harmon by their finger in the audio and music-gear world, but I gather they extend beyond what we are familiarwith.


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> It pays for these companies to buy out other brands as they cut out a lot of the cost of clerical work by using their existing structure to do what these companies were doing by the use of their employees. They usually tell the staff there won't be any layoffs or very few and withing a year or two there are often huge job losses. We need to remember these companies are not in business to make products, they are in business to make money.


your exactly right Steadfastly! and I predict a disaster in the making


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

hmm interesting


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

To paraphrase, me thinks the rumors of Harmon's death are greatly exaggerated. Don't tarnish Samsung because of one 'hot' product, they are one of the leaders of the global electronics business. Even if your TV doesn't say Samsung on it, there's a pretty good chance the screen in it is made by them. Or been advanced by their design work (personally, I think LG's OLED tech is better, but the market will decide that one in the next few years).

People used to say the same things about Kia and Hyundai but the times, they are a'changin'.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------

